# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Premium Mitgliedschaft 2012 mit vielen Vorteilen

## noox

Diskussionsthread zur Premium Mitgliedschaft der Downhill Rangers.

Details und Anmeldung: downhill-rangers.com/premium


Die Vorteile der Premium-Mitgliedschaft:

*Vergünstigungen bei Partnern*
Wir konnten für euch bei bis dato 12 Partnern Vergünstigungen aushandeln! Im Detail sind das: 

Bikepark Leogang
Im Bikepark Leogang gibt es für Premium-Mitglieder -15% auf alle nicht vergünstigte Bikepark-Karten.

Bike Circus Saalbach Hinterglemm
Im Bike Circus Saalbach Hinterglemm gibt es für Premium Mitglieder -15% auf nicht vergünstigte Bikepark-Karten.

Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering
Im Bikepark Semmering gibt es für Premium-Mitglieder -10% auf nicht vergünstigte Bikepark-Karten, exkl. Saisonkarten.

Trail Solutions: 
Beim Startgeld für den Brenner Downhill im Juni können Premium-Mitglieder 10,- Euro sparen!

Bikeparts Online
Im großen Online-Shop bikeparts-online.de erhalten Premium-Mitglieder  -5%. Ausgenommen Aktionsware, reduzierte Restposten und andere Rabatte.

Bikepark Wagrain
Im Bikepark Wagrain gibt es für Premium-Mitglieder -10% auf Tages- und Halbtageskarten.

Bikepark Hopfgarten
Im Bikepark Hopfgarten bekommen Premium-Mitglieder -10% auf Tages- und Halbtageskarten.

Bikeshop im Bikepark Hopfgarten by Intersport Oberhauser
Im Bikeshop neben dem Bikepark gibt es -10% auf alle Artikel.

Spielberghaus
Premium Mitglieder erhalten in der Sommersaison -5% für eine Nächtigung und -10% ab zwei Nächtigungen auf dem Spielberghaus in Saalbach.

Canfield Brothers Europe
Premium Mitglieder erhalten -10% auf alle Canfield Brothers Produkte!

The Gap
Premium Mitglieder erhalten -10% auf Individual Coaching bei The Gap mit dem mehrfachen Österreichischen Meisten Michael Gölles und Patrizia Posch.

Everyday26
Bei Everyday26 bekommst du -10% auf Produkte von K9 Industries, Pivot Cycles und Twenty6 Products.

Achtung: Die Gravity Card ist generell ausgenommen!


Außerdem gibt es für Downhill-Rangers Premium-Mitglieder noch folgende Vorteile:

*Weniger Werbung*
Bei Premium-Mitglieder werden pro Seite weniger Werbebanner angezeigt. Außerdem keine Werbung von externen Werbenetzwerken.


*Vorteile am Marktplatz* (ab Mai 2012)
Die Anzeigen von Premium Mitgliedern werden hervorgehoben dargestellt. Außerdem gelten Premium-Mitglieder als vertrauensvolle Verkäufer, da wir  ihre Adressen verifiziert haben. 


*Vorteile am Forum*
Premium Mitglieder erhalten Zugang zu einem privaten Forum nur für Premium-Mitglieder!


*Support der Downhill Rangers Webseite*
Als Premium Mitglied supportest du die Downhill Rangers Webseite und  sorgst dafür, dass die Seite weiterentwickelt werden kann und neue  Features für euch bereit stellt.



Warum die Premium-Mitgliedschaft eingeführt wurde, könnt ihr im Thread vom letzten Jahr nachlesen.

Details und Anmeldung: downhill-rangers.com/premium

----------

